# I have no mind.



## jamesr (Apr 10, 2010)

Fuck, I can't stand this anymore, I feel like I have no brain. Someone will say something and I get confused and have to decipher what they just said. Even though it was a minute ago I still can't remember anything until someone reminds me. I only remember things when people remind me, then it starts to make sense again. I feel like I'm stoned, I will walk into my room, then it will feel like I stepped into another dimension. Everything feels weird, focusing on one thing means I will forget what I was doing before that. I am tired of this.


----------



## koastN (Sep 26, 2010)

i get like this too. alot. everyday!! it's depressing. especially the past few days. like i would look around and things dnt make since. like my mind is spacey, or suffocating. i can't spell that great anymore. my mind feels so MESSED UP! MUSHY! memory sucks. it goes away, bt comes back everyday. i hate this. 
I felt like that with the rooms. I remember walking to my dad's room and telling him that i dnt know where i was. even tho i knew i was in his room. it was very very scary! it's like im so high, or the floor i walk on is unbalanced and im a depressed drunk walking round. this is so sad, bt i think it's all the DR/DP. You're not alone. I hope you'll get better.truly! 
don't give up.


----------



## koastN (Sep 26, 2010)

i get like this too. alot. everyday!! it's depressing. especially the past few days. like i would look around and things dnt make since. like my mind is spacey, or suffocating. i can't spell that great anymore. my mind feels so MESSED UP! MUSHY! memory sucks. it goes away, bt comes back everyday. i hate this. 
I felt like that with the rooms. I remember walking to my dad's room and telling him that i dnt know where i was. even tho i knew i was in his room. it was very very scary! it's like im so high, or the floor i walk on is unbalanced and im a depressed drunk walking round. this is so sad, bt i think it's all the DR/DP. You're not alone. I hope you'll get better.truly! 
don't give up.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

jamesr said:


> Fuck, I can't stand this anymore, I feel like I have no brain. Someone will say something and I get confused and have to decipher what they just said. Even though it was a minute ago I still can't remember anything until someone reminds me. I only remember things when people remind me, then it starts to make sense again. I feel like I'm stoned, I will walk into my room, then it will feel like I stepped into another dimension. Everything feels weird, focusing on one thing means I will forget what I was doing before that. I am tired of this.


Same here buddy, and the meds I'm on right now were like the final blow to my brain, I can't remember ANYTHING, I can't understand what people say, just like you said, feels like I'm stoned all the time


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

jamesr said:


> Fuck, I can't stand this anymore, I feel like I have no brain. Someone will say something and I get confused and have to decipher what they just said. Even though it was a minute ago I still can't remember anything until someone reminds me. I only remember things when people remind me, then it starts to make sense again. I feel like I'm stoned, I will walk into my room, then it will feel like I stepped into another dimension. Everything feels weird, focusing on one thing means I will forget what I was doing before that. I am tired of this.


this is the worst part of my cognitive problems. When people talk to me I miss half of what they are saying because my brain just dosent click. I feel like i have some sort of Dementia.. Ive tryed everything to help this but nothing works.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

I too have had this all along, for 7 years. I think we literally are in a "Waking" Coma. We just aren't connected...at all.


----------



## mixedup (Sep 25, 2010)

Me exactly, _every_ morning. What can I do to change this? As soon as it got light this morning I went outside and walked around a dirt track on my property, my legs shaking, and starting to pee. Will it get better if I keep it up? What else works?


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

been there brother!


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I too have had this all along, for 7 years. I think we literally are in a "Waking" Coma. We just aren't connected...at all.


Been about that long for me, too, now; I'm not sure if I'm getting used to it or not, because "getting used to it" is one of those feelings that I can't really tell if I'm having or not. It seems like I'm getting more feelings these days, which is a good sign; it has been a long time now since my vision started to get 3d again, which is discouraging.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

dpsince2002 said:


> Been about that long for me, too, now; I'm not sure if I'm getting used to it or not, because "getting used to it" is one of those feelings that I can't really tell if I'm having or not. It seems like I'm getting more feelings these days, which is a good sign; it has been a long time now since my vision started to get 3d again, which is discouraging.


dpsince2002:

When you describe 3D vision, do you mean loss of depth perception? Is this common with DP members?


----------

